# Change IP Config with Batch File



## hopperdb (Jun 23, 2001)

I am setting up a VPN tunnel account for laptop users with cable modems. They require a static IP address for the cable modem for home use but use DHCP at work. I want to write a batch file that will assign the TCP/IP settings to static when they go home and plug into the cable modem and another batch file to reset things to DHCP when they come in to the office. Our current platform is Windows 2000 Professional on the laptops and a reboot should not be necessary to change IP settings. Can you tell me how to do this?


----------

